
“feminists encourage women into tech even when their interests lie elsewhere” - mdup
http://www.lagriffedulion.f2s.com/math.htm
======
richmarr
This analysis seems to confuse performance in tests with actual potential,
then goes on to state evolutionary causes (without supporting evidence) as
"probably" the cause, which is somewhat overreaching to say the least.

We've learned a lot about cognitive bias and the effect of mindset, priming,
etc. since the 1960s. Enough to know that simply asking both genders to take a
test is not a simple matter.

Eg. a recent study showed that boys performed better than girls at a reading
test if they were told it was a game: [http://www.wsj.com/articles/can-boys-
beat-girls-in-reading-1...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/can-boys-beat-girls-
in-reading-1462202491)

Assume this is posted here either out of simple ignorance or trolling, or
possibly both. Suggest reading Carol Dweck's Mindset book.

------
pigpaws
even if it is over a decade old, this one has potential for maximum butthurt.

I'm going to go make some popcorn...

